# Someone needs HELP!!!



## confu?ed (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi all - 
I am here for my STBXW - she has this "internal unhappiness". For more info on our story (and more explanation on her, go here http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/39368-she-says-she-lost-herself.html ) and read the first post.

Basically - she is constantly unsettled. Her mind is always racing - never able to "slow down". She tends to distract herself with activities / people/ relationships / adventures/ anything to keep her from having quiet & alone time. 

For the last few months (and especially now that she is living on her own) she has been trying to focus on herself and depend on others less, but it sets off suicidal thoughts. Just tonight, she said she "wants to quit". 

I am hoping that this forum can give me some advice to help her, since I am not able to. I tried for 9 years, but she has burned this bridge. 
Any advice on how she can:
1) be settled by herself
2) be "ok" with the quiet times in life
3) understand where the internal struggle comes from

I would apprecite it. I am going to forward any suggestions you give to her.

let me know if you need more information.
Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## Okie (Jul 14, 2010)

You may laugh at the title of this book, but it really helped me let go of a bunch of worry.

F*ck It: The Ultimate Spiritual Way


----------

